# DeepWater Bay Slow Today



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of the slowest days on the water all year. We fished from Sheep Island to Independance Island and back along the east side. We did everything but run cranks....I wish we had more time. We spent a lot of time from 22-31' but only a couple small walleyes. We tried a bit more shallow but slow.

I only saw a handful of nets out today, and the few I talked to at the landing claimed it to be slow as well.

Water temps 70-71 degrees.


----------

